# BCM4318: Ad-Hoc Mode

## manuels

Moin,

ich möchte, dass mein wlan1-Device im Ad-Hoc-Mode arbeitet.

Leider will das Gentoo-Konfigurationsscript dies aber nicht:

```
 * Service net.wlan1 stopping

 * Service net.wlan1 stopped

 * Service net.wlan1 starting

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan1 ; Device or resource busy.

 wlan1 does not support the following configuration commands

   mode ad-hoc

 * WARNING:  net.wlan1 has started but is inactive

```

die /etc/conf.d/net sieht so aus:

```
iwconfig_wlan1="mode ad-hoc"

wpa_supplicant_wlan1="-Dwext"

preup() {

        ifconfig ${IFACE} down

}

```

Die es funktioniert weder mit noch ohne preup-Funktion.

Von Hand allerdings schon:

```
ifconfig wlan1 down

iwconfig wlan1 mode ad-hoc

ifconfig wlan1 up
```

Weiss wer von euch was hier zutun ist?

PS: eigentlich ist der Ad-Hoc-Mode nur ein Workaround.

Ich will eigentlich den Master-Mode, der von Linux allerdings gar nicht gemocht wird:

```
iwconfig wlan1 mode master

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.

00:0e.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## manuels

Hat niemand ne Idee?

----------

## manuels

Wirklich gar keiner eine Idee?

----------

